# Help with macrandra deficiency!!



## s0ulcommited (Sep 21, 2007)

I had rotala butterfly and macrandra growing grate for the first week then BAM super weird green tips and everything is growing either curled or downwards. I have rotala sp green, HC, HM, hairgrass, and Rotala indica growing great .. it's just the red plants.. It looks like calcium deficiency to me..

Tank- 55 Gallons
Lighting - 4x54w T5 for 8 hours a day
CO2 - 4bps, glass diffuser. I'm sure I get enough co2 cause the plants pearl mad crazy during the day.. 
Fertilizer - ADA substrate, NO3 and PO4- 15 MLs each twice a week, TMG 15 ML, 3x week, 6 drops ECA a week.. 20ML Brighty K..


----------

